# Fin de contrat ass mat



## Bishi (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Aprés 3ans de services, l'assistante maternelle ne souhaite pas continuer car ne souhaite pas garder d'enfant en périscolaire désormais
Les 2 premières année entre septembre 2019 c'était du temps plein , la dernière en cours de septembre 2021 jusqu'à fin aout 2022 en périscolaire
Je tiens a préciser que les salaires ont toujours été mensualisé ainsi que les congés payés inclus dans les salaires mensuel
Je suis un peu perdu quant a la fin du contrat, quels calculs, pourquoi, pour qui.
La nourrice semble me demander de verser les indemnité de fin de contrat ce qui semble logique, si j'ai bien compris c'est la sommes des salaires bruts versés sur les 3ans divisé par 80, mais aussi des indemnités de congés payés, ce qui me semble moins normal puisque les congés ont toujours été mensualisé (le dernier mois du contrat est le mois d'aout , mois où elle est intégralement en congé)(nous ne reviendrons pas sur le fait que sur la période, en congés payés officiels il y en a eu 13 de trop + les ponts, rendez vous médicaux et autres pendants lesquels elle n'a pas travaillé .
Si quelqu'un est motivé pour m'éclairer .. Cordialement


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour non les cp ne sont JAMAIS inclus dans le salaire mensuel.. c'est illégal
si vous avez payé 10% du salaire au titre des cp dès le début du contrat il y a fort a parier que oui vous lui devrez une bonne régul au titre des cp

après tout dépend si vous êtes en année complète ou incomplète, pour cela il faudrait que vous notiez le détail du calcul de son salaire depuis le début du contrat


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Oui effectivement il manque quelque information pour vous répondre 

Par contre je ne connais pas vos arrangements mais je tiens à préciser que si c'est l'AM qui décide de ne plus accepter l'enfant en périscolaire c'est à elle de démissionner 
Et en cas de démission la prime de fin de contrat n'est pas versé


----------



## Bishi (7 Juillet 2022)

pourtant c'est ce qui a été fait en accord avec la nourrice, mensualiser tout, y compris les congés
Elle est en année complète , les deux premières années en "temps plein" elle a eu le même salaire chaque mois, vacances ou pas, avec pour seule différence les frais d'entretien, pareil pour l'année en cours en périscolaire où nous avions fait un avenant et calculer de septembre a aout, le nombres de jours de garde, de congés, de ci et de ça, que nous avons mensualisé à sa demande .
J'ai jamais rien connu d'aussi compliqué qu'être employeur d'une assistante maternelle, il faut avoir fait LENA


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

Bishi a dit: 


> J'ai jamais rien connu d'aussi compliqué qu'être employeur d'une assistante maternelle, il faut avoir fait LENA


huuuum non juste avoir lu la convention collective... ce qui je signale au passage est une des obligations de l'employeur..
bon il faut reprendre période par période
date de début du contrat et date des cp pour la totalité du contrat svp afin de calculer le nbre de cp acquis / cp pris


----------



## Bishi (7 Juillet 2022)

début de contrat : 
septembre 2019 jusqu'à septembre 2021, temps plein : vacances prises 1 semaine en décembre puis intégralité du mois d'aout 
Septembre 2021 jusqu'à 31 aout, périscolaire : 1 semaine en décembre + intégralité du mois d'aout


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*BISHI*
Alors déjà la première année en année complète, elle n'avait pas acquis ses 30 jours de CP donc il aurait fallu décompter la semaine de décembre.  A moins de les accorder par anticipation.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*BISHI*
Et effectivement, si elle a accepté un avenant il y a un an pour faire du péri et que c'est elle qui veut mettre fin au contrat après cet avenant accepté, sur le principe c'est à elle de démissionner, ce qui la priverait notamment de l'indemnité de rupture.


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Pour la prime de rupture oui c'est bien ça.

Pour les congés payés ça dépend du type de contrat.
Pour parlez de congés payés "inclus dans la mensu", j'en déduis que c'était un contrat en Année Complète.
La première periode de référence si elle a commencé en sept 19, votre AM, si elle posait des CPs entre septembre 19 et mai 20 ces CPs devaient être retirés de la mensu, sauf si à sa demande vous aviez opté pour les CP par anticipation maintient de salaire à hauteur des "en cours d'acquisition". Mais si des jours pris par anticipation durant cette periode là, c'est autant de moins à devoir. Il faut donc compter combien de jrs ont été acquis de sept 19 à mai 20, sachant qu'on acquiert 2.5jrs de CP/mois de travail + 2 jrs/enft à charge de l'AM de moins de 15 ans. Que par periode de reference si on atteint un nombre à virgule il est porté à l'entier superieur. Qu'un jour férié durant les CP acquis ne compte pas comme jour de CP à poser. Qu'un salarié a aussi droit a des jours de fractionnement quand il a 1 semaines ou plus en dehors de l'été. 
Puis la nouvelle periode de reference du 1 juin 20 au 31 mai 21: est ce que ts les jrs acquis ont bien été posés en temps?
Idem pour la periode du 1 juin 21 à mai 22.
Et pour finir la periode du 1 juin 22 jusqu'à la fin du contrat.
Si le contrat s'arrête après la prise principale de CP et que des CP par anticipation avec maintient de salaire dès la 1ere periode, il y aura moins de CP encore à regler en IDCP lors du solde de tt compte mais il y a peu de chance qu'il n'y en ait 0.

Lors d'un pont, seulement s'il est à la demande de l'AM, oui soit il doit y avoir minoration de salaire soit des CP posés.
Attention si l'enft était absent parce que vous avez décidé de ne pas le lui confier, ce n'est pas un pont mais une absence à votre convenance.
Lors d'un RDV médicale, oui il convient de faire une minoration de cette journée, sauf si elle préfère poser un jour de CP (encore faut il que ce soit la journée entière alors) et avoir un maintient de salaire.
Néanmoins vous avez le droit de décider de lui offrir une absence qu'elle vous réclame mais rien ne vous y oblige.

Ensuite vous dites qu'elle est en congés tout le mois d'août et que le contrat s'arrête fin août "bien qu'elle prends alors 13 jours de plus que ce qu'elle a le droit?". C'est à dire? Attention si elle n'a pas votre enfant de tout le mois mais qu'elle n'a pas posé elle même tout ce mois, elle n'est pas en congés, c'est une absence pour convenance.
Si par contre elle a expressément posé tout le mois alors qu'elle n'a pas acquis tous les jours nécessaires, une minoration est censée être opérée. Mais si elle est bien en AC depuis plus d'un an, elle a bien acquis 30 jours, soit 5 semaines.

Si vous êtes partis sur une AI, alors c'est encore différent mais dans ce cas ça ne sont peut être pas tant des congés qui sont du qu'une régule?

Le mieux serait de lui demander qu'elle est sa méthode de calcul pour essayer de comprendre où se trouve votre désaccord.


----------



## Bishi (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour Griselda
De par mon travail ou celui de l'autre parent nous ne faisons jamais de pont, donc lorsque la nourrice décidait de faire le pont, je n'avais pas le choix , pareil pour les rendez vous médicaux . Pour autant, rien n'a jamais été minoré ou quoi, encore une fois , elle a toujours eu le même salaire, qu'elle même avait calculé lors de la mise en place du contrat en aout 2019,  qu'elle soit absente, présente, pont, rendez vous médicaux etc
pour le mois d'aout à venir, elle sera en vacances le mois complet, si elle n'avait pas été en vacances l'enfant aurai été chez elle tous le mois et le contrat s'arrêtera donc au 1er septembre .
congés officiels pris 1 semaine décembre 2019, 1 semaine décembre 2020, 1 semaine décembre 2021, aout 2020, aout 2021, aout 2022
Aucun jugement ou regret par rapport à tout ça, j'essaye juste de comprendre pour ne pas mal terminé

la où le point de discorde existe entre elle et nous c'est sur l'indemnité compensatrice de congé payé


----------



## loli33 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Bishi,
Le plus simple il me semble dans votre situation reste de calculer combien de jours de CP votre assmat a acquis depuis le début du contrat ; de voir ensuite combien elle en a pris, et tout simplement de faire la différence ! Si elle en a acquis plus qu'elle n'en a pris, alors vous lui devez une indemnité de CP, et dans le cas contraire, c'est elle qui doit vous rembourser les jours trop pris.


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Bishi a dit: 


> bonjour Griselda
> De par mon travail ou celui de l'autre parent nous ne faisons jamais de pont, donc lorsque la nourrice décidait de faire le pont, je n'avais pas le choix , pareil pour les rendez vous médicaux . Pour autant, rien n'a jamais été minoré ou quoi, encore une fois , elle a toujours eu le même salaire, qu'elle même avait calculé lors de la mise en place du contrat en aout 2019,  qu'elle soit absente, présente, pont, rendez vous médicaux etc
> pour le mois d'aout à venir, elle sera en vacances le mois complet, si elle n'avait pas été en vacances l'enfant aurai été chez elle tous le mois et le contrat s'arrêtera donc au 1er septembre .
> congés officiels pris 1 semaine décembre 2019, 1 semaine décembre 2020, 1 semaine décembre 2021, aout 2020, aout 2021, aout 2022
> ...


OK, donc faites le calcul comme je vous l'ai mentionné, période de référence par période de référence. Tenez compte de ses enft à charge de moins de 15 ans si elle en a. Des jrs fériés tombant durant les CP... Vs saurez donc avec précision combien de jrs ont été pris par rapport au nombre de jours qu'elle a acquis. Chaque mois d'août sur combien de jours ouvrables exactement, tout ça... Les ponts, puisqu'ils ont été à sa demande, non la votre, doivent être débité de son compteur de CP aussi. Pour les RDV médicaux, je ne sais pas si on peut considérer comme jour de CP posé, il aurait fallut les minorer au moment de cette prise peut être?

Demandez lui son calcul et comparez le au votre. 
Mais si on peut prendre des congé par anticipation ça ne peut être que sur les jours en cours d’acquisition c'est à dire que le temps de travail a été fait, c'est seulement considéré par anticipation parce que la période de référence n'est pas terminée, c'est ce qui permet de ne pas se retrouver en CP négatif lors d'un solde de tt compte quelque soit la date de fin de contrat. Par exemple si un contrat commence le 1er septembre, vous ne pourrez pas être en CP payés par anticipation durant 4 semaines dès le mois d'octobre car vous n'aurez crédités à ce jour que 2.5jrs du travail de septembre, au delà de ces 2.5jrs le temps de congés sera obligatoirement sans solde, minoré du salaire mensuel, et ça c'est vrai pour TOUS les salariés.
C'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas comment elle serait débitrice de 13 jours?

La seule vrai différence pour les AMs c'est que nos employeurs sont obligés d'accepter que ns soyons en congés durant 5 semaines/an à notre choix car c'est tout contrats confondus (ns n'avons pas le droit d'accueillir des enfants durant plus de 47 semaines/an tt contrats confondus) même si nous n'avons pas encore acquis ces congés, mais si nous n'avons pas acquis ces congés ils ne sont alors pas payés.


----------



## corinne (8 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Oui effectivement il manque quelque information pour vous répondre
> 
> Par contre je ne connais pas vos arrangements mais je tiens à préciser que si c'est l'AM qui décide de ne plus accepter l'enfant en périscolaire c'est à elle de démissionner
> Et en cas de démission la prime de fin de contrat n'est pas versé


bonjour, je voudrais precisé que si l'assistante maternelle ne prend plus l'enfant car il rentre a l'ecole donc il y a changement de planning c'est une rupture de contrat et non une demision donc tout sia droit son maintenue ansi que l'indemnité de rupture


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*CORINNE
Cet enfant est déjà scolarisé depuis un an et l'ass mat a accepté ce changement en péri depuis un an.
Donc ce n'est pas les parents qui changent subitement les termes du contrat, c'est l'ass mat qui ne veut plus faire ce péri au bout d'un an*


----------



## corinne (8 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, si vous etes en année complete les congeé sont calcule dans la mensualisation; il faut regardez sur les année si elle a bien pris ses 30 jours de congé par année y compris le mois d'aôut de cet année, si elle n'a pas pris tout ses congé donc la vous lui devait les conge qui rest car elle ne pourra pas les prendre a partie de septembre vu que le contrat s'arrete , si vous etes en année incomplete, il faut savoir comment vous avez redigez le contrat avec les 10% par mois , ou au mois de juin avec le salaire, il manque quelque explication a votre demande , mais dans tout les cas il y a rpture de contrat car votre fils rentre a l'ecole et l'ass mat ne veus pas d'un nouveau planning c 'est son droit donc l'indemnité de rupture est dû


----------



## corinne (8 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CORINNE
> Cet enfant est déjà scolarisé depuis un an et l'ass mat a accepté ce changement en péri depuis un an.
> Donc ce n'est pas les parents qui changent subitement les termes du contrat, c'est l'ass mat qui ne veut plus faire ce péri au bout d'un an*


desolé j'ai mal lu donc oui tout a fait vous avez raison mais meme si elle demisione lindemnite de rupture , elle doit quand meme y avoir droit


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

A vrai dire le sujet n'est pas là car 

- si le PE, après discussion avec l'AM, décide de rompre le contrat (même si c'est sous son conseil à elle), la lettre est faite par le PE c'est bien une rupture à l'initiative du PE car c'est elle qui fait foi. Rien ne prouve alors que c'est l'AM qui voulait que ça s'arrête pour elle même. Très possible qu'elle a simplement remarqué que l'enft s'ennuyait chez elle au milieu des bébés, qu'il était donc temps pour lui qu'on le laisse grandir avec des copains du même âge. Ns sommes souvent celle qui va le faire remarquer aux PE (logique le PE n'étant pas présent chez nous comment le verrait il?), un conseil pédago ne vaut pas pour démission car rien n'oblige l'employeur à ns écouter. Aussi parce que les paroles s'envolent, seuls les écrits restent.
- parce que même si le PE se serait acharner à refuser le "retrait d'enfant simple" et si alors l'AM aurait jugé bon de démissionner, le PE devrait le solde des CP restant dus qd même.

Il convient donc de mettre à plat tout ça car il est impossible de priver un salarié de ses CP sous prétexte qu'on arrêt un contrat.

Notons que c'est souvent au moment de la rupture que les parties ne sont plus OK avec ce qui pourtant s'est fait durant tout le contrat...


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

*CORINNE
Alors non je ne crois pas. Si c'est l'AM qui démissionne pas d'indemnité de rupture.
Par contre oui, comme dit Griselda les PE doivent lui payer ses CP et/ou ICCP selon ce qu'elle a acquis*


----------



## corinne (8 Juillet 2022)

corinne a dit: 


> desolé j'ai mal lu donc oui tout a fait vous avez raison mais meme si elle demisione lindemnite de rupture , elle doit quand meme y avoir droit ????


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Non, pas d'indemnités de rupture lors d'une démission. 
Celà à toujours été le cas.


----------

